# Basket and drop stand for Roadmaster Cycle Truck



## fat tire trader (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello,
I need a basket and drop stand for my Roadmaster Cycle Truck. I have lots of parts to trade or $
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## John (Jan 16, 2013)

*Making one now*

I am making one

[video=youtube;-IFVjy6Vjfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IFVjy6Vjfo[/video]


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 16, 2013)

*Roadmaster Cycletruck stand repops on ebay*



fat tire trader said:


> Hello,
> I need a basket and drop stand for my Roadmaster Cycle Truck. I have lots of parts to trade or $
> Thanks,
> Chris




Chris -- I saw these Roadmaster Cycletruck repop stands on ebay - not sure how close to the originals they are - they look good though - none currently listed on ebay - but the link below is for a completed listing -- ride vintage - Frank

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Road...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bike (Jan 16, 2013)

*rm ct baskets stand cash trades*

http://antiquebikeparts.com/01112/Roadmasterct/roadmastercycletruck.htm
Og and repro (made in the late 80s- please read carefully Thanks!


----------



## how (Feb 16, 2016)

bike said:


> *rm ct baskets stand cash trades*
> 
> http://antiquebikeparts.com/01112/Roadmasterct/roadmastercycletruck.htm
> Og and repro (made in the late 80s- please read carefully Thanks!




I have been to that sight many times, all there is , is pictures no way to contact or order anything


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, I still need a stand and a basket for my Roadmaster cycle truck.


----------



## bike (Feb 20, 2016)

how said:


> I have been to that sight many times, all there is , is pictures no way to contact or order anything





that page is for pictures contact me here


----------



## bike (Feb 20, 2016)

duplicate sorry


----------

